# IOS 8 and YouTube. ... Grrrrrr.



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:facepalm: I like so many others Jumped the Gun and Upgraded my iPad to the IOS 8.. :whistling: Yes through time things seemed to have either settled down or debugged themselves. :uhoh: But I'm still having issues with YouTube not cooperating.. :hide: My issue is following a couple Vlogs, should I wish to advance the video , tap the dot and drag (kinda like fast forward) .. It's a Hit and Miss to get the video to start again with the voice and all (like I lost the sweet spot).. This was never an issue previous to Upgrading to IOS 8... Any advice or Help Appreciated :thumb:

Note: Our house is WiFi , iPads only.. The family PC pooched over a year ago..:huh:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running iOS 8 or iOS 8.1? There's a difference.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you running iOS 8 or iOS 8.1? There's a difference.



:uhoh: 8.1. :ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The 8.1 updates doesn't fix issues but rather creates new ones.

I would recommend reinstalling the update.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The 8.1 updates doesn't fix issues but rather creates new ones.
> 
> I would recommend reinstalling the update.



:ermm: Thought of that Too.. But while things were still Hot on the Web , Apple was to Quick to Release without properly running Test Runs.. Full of Bugs , hence Apple took it Down... Now it's a Wait and See what Apple does :angel:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems like there are a few issues that can crop up Top 10 Things to Try in OS X Yosemite & iOS 8.1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

NorPlan said:


> :ermm: Thought of that Too.. But while things were still Hot on the Web , Apple was to Quick to Release without properly running Test Runs.. Full of Bugs , hence Apple took it Down... Now it's a Wait and See what Apple does :angel:


The issue lies more with the fact that they are outsourcing their programmers and this the result.


----------

